# Anybody know anything about the fallout between Liddell and LA Boxing?



## Jonathan (Aug 18, 2007)

I take classes at LA Boxing; I had asked about the MMA class that they offer, to see what the monthly fee was now.

Turns out they're going to cancel it due to lack of participants; furthermore, it seems that they've cut ties to Chuck Liddell (who had been the LA Boxing 'spokesperson' till recently).

Anybody know anything about that?  I felt a little awkward asking the owner of the gym, since she seemed pretty annoyed at the whole situation.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 19, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Anybody know anything about that? I felt a little awkward asking the owner of the gym, since she seemed pretty annoyed at the whole situation.


 
I've got $20.00 on drug use and poor sponsorship! :roflmao:


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, well, talked to the owner of the gym last night- more like 'no sponsorship'!  

As for drug use- the gym said it basically didn't want to be attached to a guy who acts like he's drugged during interviews.  Not a good image, y'know?


----------

